# What temperature do you keep your deep freezer set at?



## cast iron

Both of our fairly recently purchased deep freezers (chest type) have temp controls and I'm curious what temp you have your freezer set at? In the past we have just set them to the coldest temp which according to the thermometer inside the top of the freezer results in a temp a little below 0*. I'm sure the lower part is even colder then that.

I have been monitoring how frequently the compressors run on these units and it doesn't seem like they run very often. Of course we keep the freezers full all the time so that helps.

I'm wondering if I should experiment with lowering the temp controls under theory that it would use less energy, but part me says the energy savings if any would likely be small, and it's better to make sure the contents are frozen and stay frozen.

What say you?


----------



## mpillow

We keep ours at the lowest setting except for the one on the frig... its on energy saver....I sort from our 3 deep freezers to the frig one as needed.....we have 2 med. chests and a small chest. 
The lower setting will give you a little more leeway with power outages as well...

We have all the modern conveniences---dishwasher, washing machine, etc but no dryer and our light bill is about $75 a month so I wouldn't say the freezers are costing us much to run...in Maine.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

The lowest is the best. Also remember to keep it full of ice bottles if it is not full of food.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Mine has electronic controls and a temperature gauge. It was set from the factor at 2 degrees, although it will go lower than that. I've always just left it at the factory setting, and it seems fine, freezes ice cream so hard I can't dip it out, lol. I keep ice cream in the freezer section of my refrigerator, which must not be nearly that cold, since I can dip the ice cream out with no problem from it. As for experimenting with lower temps, I don't really think you'd save much, if at all, with that and I'd just leave it as is.


----------



## stanb999

Just one thing to consider....

All the frozen food storage times are based on 0F. So if your above than the times listed in books like Balls or other storage material is shorter.


We keep ours on the lowest setting. Which comes out to -10F. About where enzyme action stops. So bacon can't rancid for instance.


----------



## ET1 SS

We emptied ours, defrosted it, moving it outside to the North side of the house where it is in the shade, and refilled it in that spot.

Now it sits, full of frozen food, and un-plugged.

Next spring after the snow begins to recede, we will plug it back in.


----------



## BTO

ET1 SS said:


> We emptied ours, defrosted it, moving it outside to the North side of the house where it is in the shade, and refilled it in that spot.
> 
> Now it sits, full of frozen food, and un-plugged.
> 
> Next spring after the snow begins to recede, we will plug it back in.


If it's that cold, why wouldn't you leave it plugged in? If nothing else it would be good insurance and it would cost you nothing.:dance:


----------



## ET1 SS

BTO said:


> If it's that cold, why wouldn't you leave it plugged in? If nothing else it would be good insurance and it would cost you nothing.:dance:


We simply see no need to plug it in.

Last year we transfered all of our frozen goods into drums outside, it worked fine.


----------



## cast iron

Well I turned the temp control down all the way just for kicks and the thermometer is pegged at the lowest on the gauge -30*. Interesting that the thermometer says the 'freezer range' is 0*-30*. Good point about the storage times/references use 0* as the baseline.


----------



## margoC

Freezer/fridge thermometers are inexpensive and useful. Why waste energy keeping a freezer at -30 when -10 will suffice? I have one at the top of the freezer clipped to a basket, and one at the bottom. I also have one in my fridge and fridge freezer. 

My chest freezer is at 0 to -5 on the top and a little colder on the bottom. I have had to turn it down a little since I have gotten it about a month ago. I started on 2 and am now almost on 4. I atribute that to the slight accumulation of frost.


----------

